# You know what we haven't had in awhile?



## Sharkbait (Jul 6, 2004)

A good flirtation thread.

So who wants to start?

 8)


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 6, 2004)

so....Shark...


----------



## terri (Jul 6, 2004)

:lmao:   You guys  get things going.....I'll just watch the nastiness.    :twisted: 

I personally think it's been awhile because the forum teachers are all off on summer break, and things have gotten slow.   Apparently you teachers are quite the flirty lot.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 6, 2004)

Maybe it's because the Aussies & Kiwis are in the depths of winter and don't stay up as late.


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 6, 2004)

Or maybe its because everyone is getting some now....



...no, that cant be it.


----------



## terri (Jul 6, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Or maybe its because everyone is getting some now....
> 
> 
> 
> ...no, that cant be it.



Things still kinda cool up there in O-Hi-O, Graig...?   Poor little thing....it's nice and steamy in Hotlanta....  :twisted:   

Perhaps you should break out your Fifi tee-shirt when you hit the bars!  :idea:


----------



## manda (Jul 6, 2004)

HA! All 3 answers apply to me.


----------



## oriecat (Jul 6, 2004)

What?  Who you been getting some from?!  You holding out on me?!


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 6, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> HA! All 3 answers apply to me.



Poor Trish! You breaking his heart again???  :cry:


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 6, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should break out your Fifi tee-shirt when you hit the bars!  :idea:




Shh don't remind him ....Fifi left him for a feral ferret. 
It broke his heart.
That hussy !


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 6, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Maybe it's because the Aussies & Kiwis are in the depths of winter and don't stay up as late.



Yeah , we're all goin to bed early to keep warm .
Oh and Manda  ..... ya need to spill girl .


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 6, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i hate yall aussie hussies...i told you i was making a special trip to OZ to service each and every one of you!!! couldnt you just wait?



md


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 6, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

What ? A girl cant get a tuneup in the meantime ? Sheesh !  :roll:


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 6, 2004)

why would you want a tune up from some fairy jackass when the master mechanic is comin to town to work under yall's hoods?




md


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 6, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> why would you want a tune up from some fairy jackass when the master mechanic is comin to town to work under yall's hoods?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh the Fonz is doin an Oz tour ?   8) 
Doh , I must've missed that memo !  :scratch:


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 6, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah - Spill! (rests chin in hands and settles in for a good story)


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 6, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suspect the girly is gonna keep us in suspense , Goddess ... 
The meanie !   :cry:


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 6, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh..... but she just can't do that! (sigh!) Can she???  :shock:


----------



## manda (Jul 7, 2004)

here i was hoping to come back and this would be a flirty thread.

BORING!!!!


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 7, 2004)

I would be affraid to see what kinda lovin I would get if I wear my fifi shirt!  Any of you Aussies wana help a brotha out?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 7, 2004)

did someone call for flirtation?

oh terri dear, are you here yet this morn?


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 7, 2004)

kinda hard to flirt when theres no chicks around...


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2004)

Did I hear my name......  ?

 :twisted:


----------



## manda (Jul 7, 2004)

SOmeone need an Aussie? *grins*


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 7, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> SOmeone need an Aussie? *grins*



 :shock:     :green to:


----------



## manda (Jul 7, 2004)

*stomps all over newly removed shirt*


----------



## manda (Jul 7, 2004)

oh is that what was happening? 
sorry my mind got a bit lost there then..


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 7, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> oh is that what was happening?
> sorry my mind got a bit lost there then..



Can we get lost together?  

whose shirt was that you were stomping on?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 7, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Did I hear my name......  ?
> 
> :twisted:



yes luv... i was just now whispering it...

(btw-   i dig those nylons you're wearing today....  )


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 7, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'was' wearing.  they are currently being used as hand cuffs.  :twisted:


----------



## karissa (Jul 7, 2004)

Oh, man.. I'm missing this!?  Woah!  So uh...  Hey guys....  you know...  I was looking for some one to take some shots at me I mean... of me.  :-D


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2004)

> 'was' wearing. they are currently being used as hand cuffs.



He's right.....although I cannot say for sure what they are being used for now.....but I did, in fact, strip them off an hour ago and am now bare-legged.    

I'd recognize Toby's little whispers anywhere!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 7, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Oh, man.. I'm missing this!?  Woah!  So uh...  Hey guys....  you know...  I was looking for some one to take some shots at me I mean... of me.  :-D



How you doin....?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 7, 2004)

> but I did, in fact, strip them off an hour ago and am now bare-legged.



and what gorgeous legs you have, my dear...

so well defined, so smooth... oooh, do that again!  yup, just like that!

...man i love it when you flex :twisted:


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > but I did, in fact, strip them off an hour ago and am now bare-legged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All that cycling I do on the trail does pay off, doesn't it...?  

I'll have to think of you next time I'm really pushing hard.   &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;----- yep, I said "pushing hard", oooo!!!!


----------



## karissa (Jul 7, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> karissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, pretty good but... this shirt is a little uncomforable... wanna help me take care of it?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 7, 2004)

> I'll have to think of you next time I'm really pushing hard. &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;----- yep, I said "pushing hard", oooo!!!!





::: wipes sweat from brow, rubs eyes, tries to focus...  :::


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 7, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




my goodness gracious...

you wouldn't happen to have a daddy complex (i.e. a thing for salt-n-pepper older men), would ya? :twisted: 

hey you younger guys, you need to wake the hell up and get goin' here!


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2004)

Now Tobes....leave her alone!!   This is the flirtation thread and she can do whatever she wants..... Karissa, you git 'im, girl!     

Now where was I....?   Oh yes, I had Toby blinded, or temporarily having difficulty focusing.   I DO hope it's only temporary, my sweet....you being a photographer and all, it would be a shame to cancel your next gig.   :twisted:   

What would you do if you had to go through life strictly by *feel*?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 7, 2004)

> What would you do if you had to go through life strictly by *feel*?



(girl, you pitch so damn well i hope you get the opportunity to play softball every now and then  )

i'm eager to show you that by feel is perhaps one of the best ways to make progress...

shall i demonstrate with this feather, or with this ice cube?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 7, 2004)

> Well, pretty good but... this shirt is a little uncomforable... wanna help me take care of it?



You just make yourself comfortable...

I'll get the camera and set up the _tripod._


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jul 7, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> So uh...  Hey guys....  you know...  I was looking for some one to take some shots at me I mean... of me.  :-D



It will only take me 3 days to drive to Texas, I'll leave now


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 7, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> hey you younger guys, you need to wake the hell up and get goin' here!



Oh dont worry Im in....on that.  Karissa, I happen to have this bottle of whipped cream thats going to waste...


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2004)

> I'll get the camera and set up the tripod.



I think you've frightened the poor girl, Mike.... :shock: 







> (girl, you pitch so damn well i hope you get the opportunity to play softball every now and then  )



Who, me...?   :bigangel:   I'm merely stretching at the moment, honey...that wasn't a real pitch, a lazy toss is more like it.   You happen to have your glove on, hoping for that foul ball....   :twisted:


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 7, 2004)

(is this a flirting thread, or a cyber-sex thread?)


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> (is this a flirting thread, or a cyber-sex thread?)



It's a flirting thread, hon....why ever do you ask...?    :LOL:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 7, 2004)

> You happen to have your glove on, hoping for that foul ball....



aaaahhhhhh you kill me!!!!

i hate wearing a glove- i catch pretty damn good bare-handed, but i'm better at bat than in the field, anyway.  i'm known more for my big stick than for my glove...

hey, would you do me a favor and stretch again?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 7, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> (is this a flirting thread, or a cyber-sex thread?)



sex?  what's that?


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 7, 2004)

From the information Im gaining in here its pretty much baseball.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 7, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> I think you've frightened the poor girl, Mike.... :shock:



Well then...How you doin.....?


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> From the information Im gaining in here its pretty much baseball.



What you are learning is that there are damn few better metaphors for sex than the All-American game, baby.... 

For instance, I don't mind sharing this with Toby: I never minded playing bare-handed, either.   I dislike batting gloves, really, since I get SO much better friction and grip on that wood with my bare hands.... 

See how easy it is?    :twisted: 

 :lmao:


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why, I'm doing great so far!   Just ask Graig.      He's thinking about joining my special All-Star line-up, I think.


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 7, 2004)

Just admiring the grooming on the infield.


----------



## karissa (Jul 7, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it the chocolate stuff?  Oh, and first come first serve......


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Just admiring the grooming on the infield.



 :LOL:   Very_ good_!   

Yes, I would agree that a well-groomed playing field is a thing to admire....it can really make a difference in one's *approach* to the Big Game, don't you think?


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 7, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im here.  But I wont come to fast, I promise.


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 7, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats more of an issue when playing golf.  Although when your going deep, you dont want to trip in the rough.


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2004)

> Thats more of an issue when playing golf. Although when your going deep, you dont want to trip in the rough.



Exactly!    :lmao: 

Move over, Tobes...your protegee' here is getting good at this!   

Oh, take me out to the ball game!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 7, 2004)

I want to go outside...

I don't know weather it's because it's getting hot in here or if I just want to play baseball...


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 7, 2004)

graig, you da man!

as for grooming the infield, i personally prefer the short-crop.  lets the ball roll farther and faster.  what i really dig, tho, is when there is custom-designed grooming on the infield.  isn't it cool how they make those wild patterns just by the way they cut it? :twisted:


----------



## karissa (Jul 7, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> karissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good...  I was needing to do some work around here before you came. :twisted:


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> graig, you da man!
> 
> as for grooming the infield, i personally prefer the short-crop.  lets the ball roll farther and faster.  what i really dig, tho, is when there is custom-designed grooming on the infield.  isn't it cool how they make those wild patterns just by the way they cut it? :twisted:



mmmm, as long as no one gets distracted while admiring those patterns and loses focus on the game at hand.   Overall, I think the simple short-cut is the best.   You can play on it both farther and faster, without fear of getting hung, shall we say, on a loose strand.


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 7, 2004)

Starting to sound more like a cyber-orgy during a ball game.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 7, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



say, you all down in hotlanta play without the designated hitter, don't you?  you must be pretty good layin' down the bunt, then


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Starting to sound more like a cyber-orgy during a ball game.



wanna pinch-hit for someone?


----------



## karissa (Jul 7, 2004)

Man... Shark started all of this.. Where is he?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 7, 2004)

You have to be careful throwing wild balls, someone's likely to get brushed out of the box and rush the mound.


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2004)

Of course, we're good at laying down the bunt!    

Who can call themselves a player if they _don't_ know how to grip the wood with both hands, using fast reflexes and perfect....timing.....


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2004)

karissa said:
			
		

> Man... Shark started all of this.. Where is he?



Good question, Karissa!   Think he's a lurker....?     

Mike: no one likes a mound-rusher, that's for sure!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 7, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> You have to be careful throwing wild balls, someone's likely to get brushed out of the box and rush the mound.



true, true, tho a good pitcher always plays a little chin music every now and then.

gotta say, tho, rushing the mound is never a good thing.  should take your time getting there.  saunter, if you will.




> using fast reflexes and perfect....timing.....



timing _is _everything, eh?  tho stamina is also quite a virtue in this game


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2004)

> tho stamina is also quite a virtue in this game



A virtue...?   My friend, it is a condition to PLAY!       You never know when there might be extra innings.....


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 7, 2004)

> You never know when there might be extra innings.....



ahh.  whenever i play (very infrequent in my old age- i spend waaaaay too much time on the bench), there _always _seem to be extra innings.  i don't mind, tho.  more chances to hit a walk-off homerun.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 7, 2004)

Patience is also a virtue.  You can't swing for the fences on the first pitch.  You have to wait for the right pitch and then take it down town.


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 7, 2004)

IVE GOT TWO BALLS...




walks quietly out opf thread....



md


----------



## karissa (Jul 7, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> IVE GOT TWO BALLS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :LOL: Thats good to know....  I would be worried if you only had one becuase... you always have to have a back up you know......


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 7, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> IVE GOT TWO BALLS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_whiffle balls_, maybe


----------



## karissa (Jul 7, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 7, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> karissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I like to watch sometimes, sure.  But in all honesty, I was building a fence all day.  Shirtless.  And sweating.  With a toolbelt on.  Running large powertools.


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 7, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allright leisure suit larry, funny funny.... :roll: 


md


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jul 7, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> IVE GOT TWO BALLS...



I've only got one, but I've got a really big bat.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Jul 7, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



saaawing, and-a-miss!
 :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 7, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> IVE GOT TWO BALLS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, what happened to the third?  Childhood accident?


wait...are you only supposed to have 2?  :scratch:


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 7, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> I was building a fence all day.  Shirtless.  And sweating.  With a toolbelt on.  Running large powertools.



OK THAT does it  ! 
I was gonna stay righttttt away from this baseballorgy but Sharkman just had to go and give me THAT mental image  

It makes me want to 'accidentally' break somethin around my house so I can call a sexy tradesman in .....


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 7, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have something broken too. (looks around frantically to find something to break) Any shirtless, sweating handyman with large powertools available for some "home improvement" work?


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 8, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Luminosity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Watches Tobes hit a * baseball* through Goddess' window pane* 
Naughty man , now she needs to call a sexy ,sweaty studmuffin tradesman carrying big tools to come and service her ....window 
Tsk tsk  *waggles finger , looking stern*


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 8, 2004)

"Excuse me, m'am, that's not part of my toolbelt!"


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 8, 2004)

If any ladies need their oil changed you can come to my place today.  Ill be working under my Jeep, sweaty, a little greasy and Im sure the muscles will be bulging from turning a wrench all evening...with no shirt on.

Just let me know what you need done, Im pretty good at working around the chassis and under the hood.


----------



## manda (Jul 8, 2004)

Actually in all honesty, my car does need a service.

This thread was not instigated by the pottymouthed one.


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 8, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> If any ladies need their oil changed you can come to my place today.  Ill be working under my Jeep, sweaty, a little greasy and Im sure the muscles will be bulging from turning a wrench all evening...with no shirt on.
> 
> Just let me know what you need done, Im pretty good at working around the chassis and under the hood.



Somehow I dont think it'll be *oil* that needed changing if a girly came across you in *that* particular scenario  , Graig


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 8, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> Actually in all honesty, my car does need a service.
> 
> This thread was not instigated by the pottymouthed one.



well come and be serviced.


----------



## manda (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm actually being serious, mister!

Once a instigator of pottymouthedness, always an instigator of pottymouthedness.


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 8, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> "Excuse me, m'am, that's not part of my toolbelt!"



Whew , lucky ya said that ...
I was about to unblock my pipes with it   

 :roll:  @ me ....


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 8, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends on which pipes...


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 8, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> If any ladies need their oil changed you can come to my place today.  Ill be working under my Jeep, sweaty, a little greasy and Im sure the muscles will be bulging from turning a wrench all evening...with no shirt on.
> 
> Just let me know what you need done, Im pretty good at working around the chassis and under the hood.



  Graig - greasy and sweating,  Shark and his tool belt, Toby and his batting and fielding technique, Cute little Matt and his wiffle balls.....WOW - all of the choices. Does a girl really have to choose? Lumi, Terri and Manda - I think I need a hand here.  :badangel:


----------



## terri (Jul 8, 2004)

> Graig - greasy and sweating, Shark and his tool belt, Toby and his batting and fielding technique, Cute little Matt and his wiffle balls.....WOW - all of the choices. Does a girl really have to choose? Lumi, Terri and Manda - I think I need a hand here.



You're doing fine!   You shouldn't have to choose, I agree.  Enjoy them like cookies, one at a time.   Something tells me they'll have no problem with that, Goddess.


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm with Terri on that sentiment  :LOL:


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 8, 2004)

maybe all of you should come to my garrage at once?


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 8, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> > Graig - greasy and sweating, Shark and his tool belt, Toby and his batting and fielding technique, Cute little Matt and his wiffle balls.....WOW - all of the choices. Does a girl really have to choose? Lumi, Terri and Manda - I think I need a hand here.
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing fine!   You shouldn't have to choose, I agree.  Enjoy them like cookies, one at a time.   Something tells me they'll have no problem with that, Goddess.



Sounds like 4 finely tuned muscle cars waiting to be raced one at a time......   Vroom Vroom!!!


----------

